# valle del conejo



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, el otro fin de semana fui a la ruta del potrero que esta pasando la marquesa es una ruta muy fregona en la que tiene de todo un poco, camino ancho de subida, single tracks de subida y tecnicos, y una muy buena bajada casi de puro singletrack con algunos drops, pero sobre todo es muy panoramica porque llegas a un valle impresionante, bueno el asunto es que a la hora de empezar a bajar el camino estaba terriblemente mal un poco por las lluvias y un mucho por las motos que por esta zona puedes encontrar algunos grupos (nada en su contra) y hacen el tipico surco en single desconponiendo el camino, bueno cuando termine de bajar estaba muy encabronado porque no habia disfrutado nada la bajada estaba en mi auto de regreso y pasando por el valle del conejo veo un coche salir con rack de bicis y que me meto al estacionamiento, tenia algo de energia todavia y ganas de rodar mas, le pregunte al señor del estacionamiento que onda con las bicis y solo me dice que ahi hay un camino, y bueno que ahi voy y para mi sorpresa encuentro singletracks de pelicula, impresionantes que parecen nunca terminar, solo puede explorar un poco mas de 1 hora porque ya venia de otra rodada, pero el asunto es ¿como es posible que nadie diga nada de este lugar que parece impresionante para rodar?, pienso regresar a explorar con mas tiempo, aqui unas fotos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow!!! Gracias por compartir!!

En efecto, se ve de pelos!

Ojala que no lo descubran los de las motos. 

Todos tenemos derecho a divertirnos y a disfrutar del monte, pero en Chiluca tambien cuasan daños terribles y nos cierran el acceso a los ciclistas por culpa del deterioro de los senderos y los motociclistas tambien han llegado a cortar cercas instaladas por los propietarios.


----------



## LuisFlores (Mar 26, 2012)

En que parte es exactamente por que la quiero conocer?? 
Saludos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Se ve increíble. ¿como llegas? Igual y no es tan conocida por que en el pasado hubo asaltos en la Marquesa. No sé como sigue el tema de seguridad allí.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Precisamente el sábado fuimos a El Potrero y después de subir hacia El Muñeco empezamos a bajar pero no estuvo tan buena. Cómo se llega allí? Tendrás las coordenadas del GPS?

Salú!

P


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, esta parte es exactamente en el valle del conejo que puedes llegar en auto por la carretera que va a malinalco cerca de la marquesa,no tengo cordenadas no uso gps,puedes llegar tambien rodando desde el desierto de hecho algunas de las fotos son del camino de la cabaña de zedillo pero hasta el final en el valle del conejo,lo que pasa es que el camino de la cabaña llega al fin en las bombas de agua da ahi hay una parte donde ya no puedes rodar porque hay una pared de piedras y parece que el camino termina pero no, la pasas y sigue un singletrack hasta el valle, yo la primera vez que fui no sabia que se conectaban, ya e explorado mucho por aqui y hay muchas rutas, de hecho una que hice el sabado pasado es desde el desiero hasta ocoyoacac pasando pasando por el valle del conejo,tambien puedes hacerla conectandola hasta el potrero y volver a salir al desiero,toda esta zona se conecta hay que buscarle y explorar, lo que me preocupo es lo que mencionan de los asaltos yo no habia escuchado nada a ver si dan mas informes, saludos.


----------

